# TT 225 Vacuum Lines



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

OK, I have had a CEL since the day I purchased this 01 225 Coupe. I've replaced plugs with a cooler range Denso, replaced the R32 airbox and MAF with new Audi units, etc. Have a GIAC X chip, Blueflame catback and 96K on the odometer. It was throwing a lean fuel trim code and the latest has now been same but intermittent. I plan on replacing the fuel filter as I'm sure it never has been touched and would like to replace all vacuum lines. Hence the question. Does anyone know how much of each diameter line is required to do this? Are there any aftermarket "kits" addressing this? I'm starting to get a little tired.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm afraid I can't help you with a source for a kit, but I just bought a bunch of 5/16" vacuum line for my p1136 problems. Now I'm looking for some good hose clamps. For what it's worth, I just got done fixing a leak. It was under the intake manifold on the left hand side if you're under the hood facing the car. If you use a 5mm allen and move that little bracket thing, you can get to it a lot easier. This area is the source of most vacuum leaks. I would recommend running your hand along the bottom of your intake manifold just to feel is there's any cracked lines coming off the bottom (there's two just on the left hand side).


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

I also got p1136 last year when I first got my car, and it was the vacuum line that leads to the brake booster. There was a small tear near the 90 degree bend at the corner of the passenger side and firewall.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

This kit should work for you, I just redid mine with it, have lots left over.

http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=590&osCsid=00e2c315eee8ba155be8122429bce0c9

And here are the sizes:


----------



## aTTlas (Feb 26, 2010)

There's a vacuum line repair kit on sale at ECS right now for under USD$10.


----------



## robingohtt (Nov 6, 2005)

wow..i must be blind..icant read the numbers


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

JohnLZ7W said:


> This kit should work for you, I just redid mine with it, have lots left over.
> 
> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=590&osCsid=00e2c315eee8ba155be8122429bce0c9


Enough left over for another car? :laugh:

Did you do the lines under the intake manifold?


----------



## VelveTTrevolvr (Jul 31, 2009)

robingohtt said:


> wow..i must be blind..icant read the numbers


Right click the picture, click "view image"

that should make it bigger :thumbup:

if thats not big enough, i believe if you click on the picture, once you are already on the "view image" mode, it will zoom in..

not sure if that helps but yah, good luck!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

I think it may be enough for two cars. The other is a BEA so I'm not sure if there are more or less vac lines, it's definitely different than the AMU. The pic I linked covers everything except for the N75-wastegate line. All of the lines under the manifold are replaced.


----------



## thomasee (Dec 20, 2012)

*Code 17884*

Hi, i keep having 17884 ( EVAP Leak Detection Pump Insufficient Vacuum)? How can i go abouut doing it?




JohnLZ7W said:


> This kit should work for you, I just redid mine with it, have lots left over.
> 
> http://www.siliconeintakes.com/prod...d=590&osCsid=00e2c315eee8ba155be8122429bce0c9
> 
> And here are the sizes:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

thomasee said:


> Hi, i keep having 17884 ( EVAP Leak Detection Pump Insufficient Vacuum)? How can i go abouut doing it?


Wow I'm glad you used the search! Unfortunately this thread is 3 years old:laugh:

What do you need help with more specifically? Finding a leak?


----------



## thomasee (Dec 20, 2012)

i went to shop for EVAP smoke test and the problum still cant solve.
i have also change the smoke detection pump and N80 .




PLAYED TT said:


> Wow I'm glad you used the search! Unfortunately this thread is 3 years old:laugh:
> 
> What do you need help with more specifically? Finding a leak?


----------



## thomasee (Dec 20, 2012)

*17884*

i have went to shop twice for EVAP smoke test and also change out my leak detection pump and N80. Still cant solve the problem.




PLAYED TT said:


> Wow I'm glad you used the search! Unfortunately this thread is 3 years old:laugh:
> 
> What do you need help with more specifically? Finding a leak?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Is that in fact the code you have? Or did someone at the shop tell you that? Have you checked over any vacuum lines that could be causing the issue as well?


----------



## thomasee (Dec 20, 2012)

That is the code i have. I using a hand held VW/Audi code reader to scan it. i have check the vaccum line line and cheange out a few that has crack or tear. i havent check the 2 pcv line to the leak detaction pump. but from my eye view the 2 line looks good to me.


----------



## thomasee (Dec 20, 2012)

i also change my fuel cap. everytime i open the fuel cap there is no pressure release.


----------

